# StarBurst



## hvac36 (Jan 18, 2013)

All Reds.. Melts real nice and house smells amazing... lol


----------



## Julie (Jan 19, 2013)

I made a batch of Starburst jellybean wine last year, the color was a light green but flavor was pretty tasty. I made it for my nephew.


----------



## hvac36 (Jan 19, 2013)

Doing this just because Im bored lol.. Smells awesome and taste amazing..


----------



## LoneTreeFarms (Mar 11, 2013)

made a 1 gallon batch of this last week, using valentines day bag with only cherry and strawberry. smells great.


----------



## basham (Mar 19, 2013)

Anyone have the recipe for this? Still new to the hobby and starburst are abundant in my house.


----------



## saramc (Mar 21, 2013)

basham said:


> Anyone have the recipe for this? Still new to the hobby and starburst are abundant in my house.



Apparently you follow the Skittles Wine recipe but just switch out the candy. My kids ate all the Starbursts I just bought, forgot to hide them!

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=82751&postcount=15

All Ingredients are per gallon:
3/4 pounds of skittles (341gm)
2 1/4 pounds of sugar
8.4 oz grape concentrate
1 tsp pectic enzyme
Tannin
Nutrient (per pkg instructions)
1 tsp acid blend or citric acid
Yeast of choice

**I recommend dissolving the candy with necessary amount boiling water & then place in freezer-monitor it- as this will allow the added oils/waxes to harden. Then you literally peel the wax off the top of the candy-water. Bring back to room temp and then proceed with winemaking.


----------



## Julie (Mar 21, 2013)

I would recommend that you don't just measure out the candy or the sugar. I dissolved the candy in water, add the concentrate and I used two cans per gallon, take a reading, I did not need to add any sugar, bring sg up to 1.080 by melting enough candies and use Lavlin 1118.


----------



## LoneTreeFarms (Mar 21, 2013)

agreed i used the skittles recipe, and used a whole large bag of starburst, i did end up adding about a half cup of sugar to get my sg to around 1.08 otherwise it looks good i should be transferring mine this weekend if i find time.


----------

